# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Φωτογραφική Μηχανή -Υπερκατανάλωση;;;

## musiker

_Παίδες χαίρεται. Είμαι κάτοχος εδώ και 4 χρόνια μιας πολύ συμπαθητικής Sony DSC-H1, κόμπακτ τύπου ψηφιακής φωτογραφικής μηχανής με αρκετά μεγάλη κυκλοφορία απ' οσο έχω παρατηρήσει. Έχω ένα προβληματάκι(-τάρα) με δαύτην τώρα τελευταία (8 μήνες πρπ) και μιά και υπάρχουν ποολλά τζιμάνια εδώ στο φόρουμ είπα να ρίξω μια ερώτηση. Καταναλώνει πάρα πολύ ρεύμα. Η τροφοδοσία γίνεται απο δύο κοινές ΑΑ μπατταρίες, όπου εγώ τη λειτουργώ συνεχώς με τύπου Ni-MH πάνω από 2000mAh χωρητηκότητας. Τέλοσπάντων το ζήτημα έχει ώς εξής: παρατήρησα το τελευταίο δίάστημα, όπως είπα, ότι 1ον)το σύνολο των καρέ που τραβάω έιναι λογότερα κατά τουλάχιστον 50% σε σχέση με πρίν(πριν το πρόβλημα-εμφάνιση βλάβης????), δλδ μειωμένη διάρκεια ζωής 2ον) όταν αφήνω πλήρως φορτισμένες τις μπατταριές εντός της μηχανής για διάστημα 1 εβδομάδας το πολύ(!) αυτές αποφορτίζονται πλήρως(ένδειξη ψηφ.πολυμέτρου 1040 mV από 1200-1400 που είναι φουλ). 

Άρα, συμπεραίνω ότι κάτι έχει συμβεί και έχουμε μάλλον ρεύμα στην κατάσταση off, σωστά; Τί το προκάλεσε αυτο;
Αντικειμενικά, η μηχανή είναι σχεδόν άχρηστη(ξεμένω συνέχεια, κ δεν γινεται να φοριζεις συνεχώς πάνω απο δύο σετ μπατταριών).
Ενημερωτικά για το ίδιο θέμα η Σονυ πάτρας μου πε "ευχήσου να μην είναι πλακέτα ,διότι το κόστος αλλαγής απαγορευτικο(200 ευρω ας πούμε ενω καινουργια ειχε 450..), αλλά αντε παρε ένα καλό ζευγάρι Ni-MH". Έδωσα εννοείται το 15ευρω για τις μπατταριες(duracell 2650 mAh, AA, HR6, 1,2V) και τις φορτίζω πλήρως με τον αρχικο δοσμένο φορτιστή της Σονυ κατάλληλο για_ _ Ni-MH.

Είναι λοιπόν λίγο μυστήριο και δυστυχώς οι τεχνικές μου γωσεις σίγουρα δεν μου επιτρέπουν να αντιληφθώ καν τι παίζει. 
Κάποια ιδέα;;; 

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια και σορυ που μιλάω πολύ
_

----------


## Λαμπρος.Μακ

Καλησπέρα. Κα' αρχήν οι μπεταρίες σου είναι καλές; Έχεις δοκιμάσει άλλες;

----------


## musiker

@Λαμπρος.Μακ 
ναι, προφανώς! είναι καινουριες , 2σετ. επίσης δικιμασμένη και με αλκαλικές όσο και με άλλες επαναφορτιζόμενες. δεν νομίζω να φταίει η φόρτιση, εφόσον διαπιστώνω ότι λειτουργούν οι μπατταρίες σε αλλες συσκευες αλλα και στη μηχανη, ομως με μειωμένη διαρκεια-απόδοση.

----------


## musiker

Τελικά, μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κανείς;;; Κάποια γνώμη;;;

----------


## chip

δοκίμασε και τρίτο σετ μπαταρίες. Το παλαιό είναι προφανως γερασμένο. Το καινούριο μπορεί να ήταν ελλατωματικό. Ο αδερφός μου είχε πάρει μπαταρίες γνωστής μάρκας, τις ακριβοπλήρωσε και τις πέταξε. Τις ίδιες πήρε και ένας φίλος και τις πέταξε και αυτός. (Λογικά δεν φταίει η μάρκα αλλά κακή αποθήκευση). Συνεπώς αν τελικά αποφασίσεις να δοκιμάσεις και με άλλο Set μπαταρίες θα πρέπει να πάρεις άλλη μάρκα από άλλο κατάστημα.

----------


## musiker

ok, θα το κοιταξω να κανω μια τετοια αγορα μπας και σωθω. μια πιθανοτητα μονο να ρωτησω; μπορει να χει καπου λογω μεταλλικης επαφης η χτυπηματος στο σωμα να εχει πειραχθει μηχανικα κατι εντος του σωματος μη ορατο που προκαλει μικροδιαρροη??

----------


## j kalai

Στο dpgr.gr ειχα διαβασει οτι καποιος ειχε προβλημα με την καρτα μνημης και την αλλαξε με αλλη μαρκα στα ιδια gb και ηταν ενταξει.

----------


## haris_216

> _Παίδες χαίρεται. Είμαι κάτοχος εδώ και 4 χρόνια μιας πολύ συμπαθητικής Sony DSC-H1, κόμπακτ τύπου ψηφιακής φωτογραφικής μηχανής με αρκετά μεγάλη κυκλοφορία απ' οσο έχω παρατηρήσει. Έχω ένα προβληματάκι(-τάρα) με δαύτην τώρα τελευταία (8 μήνες πρπ) και μιά και υπάρχουν ποολλά τζιμάνια εδώ στο φόρουμ είπα να ρίξω μια ερώτηση. Καταναλώνει πάρα πολύ ρεύμα. Η τροφοδοσία γίνεται απο δύο κοινές ΑΑ μπατταρίες, όπου εγώ τη λειτουργώ συνεχώς με τύπου Ni-MH πάνω από 2000mAh χωρητηκότητας. Τέλοσπάντων το ζήτημα έχει ώς εξής: παρατήρησα το τελευταίο δίάστημα, όπως είπα, ότι 1ον)το σύνολο των καρέ που τραβάω έιναι λογότερα κατά τουλάχιστον 50% σε σχέση με πρίν(πριν το πρόβλημα-εμφάνιση βλάβης????), δλδ μειωμένη διάρκεια ζωής 2ον) όταν αφήνω πλήρως φορτισμένες τις μπατταριές εντός της μηχανής για διάστημα 1 εβδομάδας το πολύ(!) αυτές αποφορτίζονται πλήρως(ένδειξη ψηφ.πολυμέτρου 1040 mV από 1200-1400 που είναι φουλ). 
> 
> Άρα, συμπεραίνω ότι κάτι έχει συμβεί και έχουμε μάλλον ρεύμα στην κατάσταση off, σωστά; Τί το προκάλεσε αυτο;
> Αντικειμενικά, η μηχανή είναι σχεδόν άχρηστη(ξεμένω συνέχεια, κ δεν γινεται να φοριζεις συνεχώς πάνω απο δύο σετ μπατταριών).
> Ενημερωτικά για το ίδιο θέμα η Σονυ πάτρας μου πε "ευχήσου να μην είναι πλακέτα ,διότι το κόστος αλλαγής απαγορευτικο(200 ευρω ας πούμε ενω καινουργια ειχε 450..), αλλά αντε παρε ένα καλό ζευγάρι Ni-MH". Έδωσα εννοείται το 15ευρω για τις μπατταριες(duracell 2650 mAh, AA, HR6, 1,2V) και τις φορτίζω πλήρως με τον αρχικο δοσμένο φορτιστή της Σονυ κατάλληλο για_ _ Ni-MH.
> 
> Είναι λοιπόν λίγο μυστήριο και δυστυχώς οι τεχνικές μου γωσεις σίγουρα δεν μου επιτρέπουν να αντιληφθώ καν τι παίζει. 
> Κάποια ιδέα;;; 
> 
> ...



το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ με μια παλιά SONY DSC600. Παλιά την λειτουργούσα με αλκαλικές και για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι κανένα πρόβλημα. κάποια στιγμή (στα πλαίσια οικολογικής αφύπνισης :Smile: ) πήρα 2 σετ NIMH 2700Α της GP με φορτιστή της ίδιας εταιρίας. φορτίζω τα 2 σετ. ένα στη μηχανή ένα στο τεσπάκι. μετά από κάποιες μέρες πάω να βγάλω φωτό. το σετ της μιχανής τα παιξε. βάζω το άλλο. τα ίδια. μάλιστα αρχίζω να έχω ερωτηματικά αν το έχω φορτίσει. τα φορτίζω πάλι. τα χρησιμοποιώ οκ. αφού περάσουν καμιά 15αριά μέρες τα ίδια. πήρα επαναφορτιζόμενες για να είμαι πάντα ενεργειακά έτοιμος αλλά..... :Crying: .
κάτι που πρόσεξα είναι ότι άλλες φορές όταν πέφτει η μπαταρία κλείνει η μηχανή κλείνοντας τον φακό και άλλες τα "παιζει" τόσο ξαφνικά που ο φακός μένει εκτεθειμένος. επίσης καμιά φορά, βγάζοντας και ξαναβάζοντας το ίδιο σετ μπαταρίών, εμφανίζει κάποια λίγη ενέργεια για να κλείσει το φακό

----------


## FILMAN

Οι επαναφορτιζόμενες είναι 1.2 βολτ και όχι 1.5, άρα το ζευγάρι δίνει 2.4 βολτ όταν είναι φορτισμένο, όσο δηλ. οι μισοάδειες αλκαλικές... Μήπως είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα;

----------


## xrhstos1978

Έχω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα κι εγώ με μια HP. Έμενα δεν κρατανε πολύ, 7-8 φωτογραφίες και τέλος. Με της επαναφορτιζόμενες δεν ανάβει καθόλου!!!! Μήπως φταίει το ότι είναι 1,2 βολτ οι επαναφορτιζόμενες?

----------


## chip

πρέπει να δείτε τι λέει το μανουαλ. Λογικά θα δέχονται επαναφορτιζόμενες.
Οι Canon για παράδειγμα (3-4 μοντέλα που έχω δει) όχι μόνο δέχονται αλλά στο μανουαλ αναφέρει οτι βγάζει πολύ περισσότερες φωτογραφίες με τις επαναφορτιζόμενες και πράγματι είναι 100% αλλήθεια.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μια ΗΡ που έχω, στο μάνιουαλ έγραφε ότι για περιστασιακή χρήση <10 φωτο/μήνα συμφέρει αλκαλικές, μετά είχε τις Καδμίου και τέλος για τακτική χρήση τις ΝιΜη. Οπότε δεν είναι θέμα τάσης. Αρκετό καιρό πάντως έχω παρατηρήσει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά, αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο παίζει ρόλο μια αλλαγή μνήμης που είχα κάνει, πάντως στην συνέχεια προτιμώ να αφαιρώ τις μπαταρίες .
Μια Κάνον που έχω είναι λιγότερο απαιτητική σε κατανάλωση, αλλά μου κάνει διακοπές.

----------


## cycler

Λογικά η μηχανή χρησιμοποιεί τις μπαταρίες ακόμα και κλειστή για να διατηρεί την ημερομηνία και την ώρα.
Αυτό όμως που παίζει ρόλο εδώ είναι περισσότερο η αυτοεκφόρτιση των Ni-Mh που δεν είναι ευκαταφρόνητη ειδικά αν χρησιμοποιείς ταχυφορτιστή για να τις γεμίζεις όλο αυτό τον καιρό.
Από πλευράς αυτοεκφόρτισης η αλκαλικές δεν παίζονται.
Αν δε θες να μείνεις δεν έχεις backup επαναφορτιζόμενες έχεις αλκαλικές.

----------


## billtech

τελικα ρε παιδια αυτο με την υπερκαταναλωση τι μπορει να φταιει αμα δεν ειναι θεμα μπαταριων?γιατι νομιζω το παιδι αυτο ειναι το προβλημα του.και οχι οι μπαταριες αφου πρωτα δουλευε ενταξει νομιζω.
και εγω εχω παρατηρηση αυτο στη δικη μου Kodac αλλα δεν εδωσα πολλη σημασια γιατι δεν βρηκα χρονο.

----------


## chip

Το πιθανότερο είναι οτι φταίνε οι μπαταρίες,
 διαφορετικά πολλά μπορεί να φταίνε και το πρώτο που σκέφτομαι είναι κάποιος ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής σέ κάποιο κύκλωμα DC/DC converter μέσα στην μηχανή.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Θυμήθηκα ότι και ένα πιεσόμετρο που έχω, τελευταία τρώει μπαταρίες και χωρίς να το χρησιμοποιώ, ενώ παλαιότερα δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα.
Φυσικά έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορες μπαταρίες.
Αν το'χει ψάξει κανείς ασ δώσει καμιά ιδέα

----------


## musiker

Τελος παιδες! Αυγουστο του 2010 με αλλο σετ μπατταριων αλλαξε τελειως η συμπεριφορα! Σαν πρωτα η μηχανη (δεν το μετρησα κιολας αυστηρα). ΤΟ σετ ειναι της GP απο σετ 4 μπατταριων με ταχυφορτιστη. Σας το προτεινω! Παντως τρια-τεσσερα ζευγη και ολα το ιδιο μαλλον κατι εφταιγε σε όλες τις μπατταριες ή προσωρινα λανθασμενη αποκριση των ηλεκτρονικων της μηχανης.. (ξερω γω ισως ειχε κρατησει καμια υγρασια και οδηγουσε σε διαρροη..).
Το θέμα λήξαν! ΔΟΚΙΜΗ,ΔΟΚΙΜΗ,ΔΟΚΙΜΗ πριν παρετε οτιδηποτε καινουργιο και πριν πεταξετε το παλιο!

----------


## chip

Αν κρίνω από την ποιότητα των συνηθυσμένων αλκαλικών μπαταριών, συνήθως δεν φτεει η μάρκα (αν και υπάρχουν διαφορές στη χωρητικότητα) αλλά οι συνθήκες αποθήκευσης. Κατα συνέπεια μακρύα από καταστήματα που τις αφήνουν στον ήλιο.

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά αν έχει αρπάξει υγρασία απο κάπου η μηχανή ίσως να σου καταναλώνει γι αυτό το ρεύμα. Τα άλατα που μένουν είναι αγώγιμα και έχεις διαρροές. Ίσως να άρπαξε και υγρασία απο κάπου ακόμα και απο την αποθήκευση της. Η DSC-H3 που έχω ώς τώρα λειτουργεί άψογα αλλα την προσέχω και έχει διαφορετικού τύπου επαναφορτιζόμενη.

----------


## JOUN

Επαναφορτιζομενες μονο Eneloop και τιποτα αλλο.Αυτοεκφορτιση πραγματικα αμελητεα!Με εναν καλο φορτιστη οπως Maha η La Grosse ειναι σαν να χρησιμοποιεις αλκαλικες..

----------


## rider

το ιδιο προβλημα που ειχα με μια kodak το ελυσα με την χρηση  μιας(1) li-po μπαταριας 800ma.(προσοχη στις διαστασεις) βρηκα απο ενα τηλεκατευθηνομενο ελικοπτερο ενα πακ που ειχε 2 μπαταριες μεσα. και εχω  μια στην μηχανη και μια εφεδρικη. με μια μικρη μετατροπη στους ακροδεκτες  μπαινει ακριβως μεσα στην υποδοχη της μηχανης .μια lipo  εχει ταση 3.7v αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι προβλημα.. το μονο μειονεκτημα ειναι οτι θελει ειδικο φορτιστη-τον οποιο ειχα απ το ελικοπτερο. :Lol:

----------


## plaketas

> το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ με μια παλιά SONY DSC600. Παλιά την λειτουργούσα με αλκαλικές και για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι κανένα πρόβλημα. κάποια στιγμή (στα πλαίσια οικολογικής αφύπνισης) πήρα 2 σετ NIMH 2700Α της GP με φορτιστή της ίδιας εταιρίας. φορτίζω τα 2 σετ. ένα στη μηχανή ένα στο τεσπάκι. μετά από κάποιες μέρες πάω να βγάλω φωτό. το σετ της μιχανής τα παιξε. βάζω το άλλο. τα ίδια. μάλιστα αρχίζω να έχω ερωτηματικά αν το έχω φορτίσει. τα φορτίζω πάλι. τα χρησιμοποιώ οκ. αφού περάσουν καμιά 15αριά μέρες τα ίδια. πήρα επαναφορτιζόμενες για να είμαι πάντα ενεργειακά έτοιμος αλλά......
> κάτι που πρόσεξα είναι ότι άλλες φορές όταν πέφτει η μπαταρία κλείνει η μηχανή κλείνοντας τον φακό και άλλες τα "παιζει" τόσο ξαφνικά που ο φακός μένει εκτεθειμένος. επίσης καμιά φορά, βγάζοντας και ξαναβάζοντας το ίδιο σετ μπαταρίών, εμφανίζει κάποια λίγη ενέργεια για να κλείσει το φακό



το ίδιο και σε εμένα με μια DSC-P93...
μόνο οι αλκαλικές κρατούν... αλλά μάλλον οφείλεται στον γνωστό "timer" της Sony. Κοινώς... η μηχανούλα τα έπαιξε...

----------


## kiros

> Επαναφορτιζομενες μονο Eneloop και τιποτα αλλο.Αυτοεκφορτιση πραγματικα αμελητεα!Με εναν καλο φορτιστη οπως Maha η La Grosse ειναι σαν να χρησιμοποιεις αλκαλικες..



Τι λέτε γι'αυτόν: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/MH-C9000-MAHA-Ba...item3cb103eab7
λίγο ακριβός όμως.
Και για αυτές: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

----------


## haris_216

> το ίδιο και σε εμένα με μια DSC-P93...
> μόνο οι αλκαλικές κρατούν... αλλά μάλλον οφείλεται στον γνωστό "timer" της Sony. Κοινώς... η μηχανούλα τα έπαιξε...



 τείνω να πιστέψω ότι μάλλον έχει να κάνει (όπως έχει ήδη πει και ο φίλος FILMAN) με την τάση των επαναφορτιζόμενων καθώς είναι κατά 0,3 V/στοιχείο μικρότερη των αντίστοιχων αλκαλικών. ίσως κάποιες μηχανές να δείχνουν καποια ιδιαίτερη "ευαισθησία" στο θέμα

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Επαναφορτιζομενες μονο Eneloop και τιποτα αλλο.Αυτοεκφορτιση πραγματικα αμελητεα!Με εναν καλο φορτιστη οπως Maha η La Grosse ειναι σαν να χρησιμοποιεις αλκαλικες..



 :OK: 
Πήρα και εγώ Eneloop και είδα φως.

----------


## savnik

> Πήρα και εγώ Eneloop και είδα φως.



Μου φαίνεται ότι θα πάρω και εγώ να τις δοκιμάσω.

----------


## patridas595

> Έχω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα κι εγώ με μια HP. Έμενα δεν κρατανε πολύ, 7-8 φωτογραφίες και τέλος. Με της επαναφορτιζόμενες δεν ανάβει καθόλου!!!! Μήπως φταίει το ότι είναι 1,2 βολτ οι επαναφορτιζόμενες?



Στο 99% των περιπτώσεων φταίει αυτό. Να κοιτάξετε στη σελίδα του κατασκευαστή σας, να δείτε αν έχει αναβάθμιση  firmware. Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα είχα κι εγώ με την olympus μου που παίρνει τρισκατάρατες ΑΑ. Με αλκαλικές δούλευε τζάμι ενώ με επαναφορτιζόμενες τραβαγες καμια 10ρια με φλας και έβγαζε χαμηλή μπαταρία.Μόλις πέρασα το καινούριο φιρμγουεαρ τέλος αυτά. Παίζει τζάμι.

----------


## patridas595

> Επαναφορτιζομενες μονο Eneloop και τιποτα αλλο.Αυτοεκφορτιση πραγματικα αμελητεα!Με εναν καλο φορτιστη οπως Maha η La Grosse ειναι σαν να χρησιμοποιεις αλκαλικες..




Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Έχω φορτιστή τις La Crosse και ανέστησε και κάτι μπαταρίες που θεωρούσα πεθαμένες. Έχω GP,Duracell και κάτι κινέζικες. Από τότε που τον πήρα σχεδόν ξέχασα ότι υπάρχουν αλκαλικές. Σχεδίαζα να πάρω και eneloop αλλά ακόμη δεν έχουν χρειαστεί...

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εγω φιλε πιστευω οτι δεν εχεις καλο φορτιστη και μπαταριες απο οτι γνωριζεις κρατουν χωριτικοτητα εγω θα σου προτεινα ταχυφορτηστη με μπαταριεσ sony 
αυτον αγορα και ησυχασα γιατι ειμαι επαγγελματιας και τις χρησιμοποιω συνεχεια και δεν εχω προβλημα οπως ειχα παλια με φθηνιαρικους φορτιστες και μπαταριες

http://photoagora.gr/sony-taxyfortis...mpataries.html

----------


## BESTCHRISS

και υπενθύμιση ποτε δεν αγοραζουμε φωτ.μηχανη αν παιρνει μπαταρια λιθιου-ιοντον

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εκανα λαθος
και υπενθύμιση ποτε δεν αγοραζουμε φωτ.μηχανη αν δεν παιρνει μπαταρια λιθιου-ιοντον

----------


## aquasonic

Βαλτε ρυθμηση κλειστο flash! 90% των περιπτωσεων ειναι ο μπακατελοπυκνωτης του flash που καει τα αντερα του και σε καθε αναμα της μηχανης με το flash ενεργοποιημενο φορτιζει (Σε πολλες δεν απενεργοποιειται, με διακοπτακι πατεντα :P). Επισης οι duracell ειναι για πεταμα οι 2650! Εχουν τραγικο drop rate με αποτελεσμα να μην εχουν δυναμη να σηκωσουν την μηχανη οταν αναβει / σβηνει. Eneloop για παντα!

----------


## BESTCHRISS

αν κλεισει το φλας που λες,τοτε θα γινουν τα εξης
1)επειδη η μηχανη δεν θα εχει τον απαραιτητο φωτισμο θα κατεβασει ταχυτητα αλλα και θα ανοιξει τερμα το διαφραγμα αποτελεσμα θολες φωτογραφιες ακομη και αν εχει σταθεροποιητη εικονας ιδιως οταν ζοομαρει(το φερνει κοντα)
2)με κλειστο φλας ιδιος σε εσωτερικο χωρος θα παρει τον χρωματισμου του χωρου η φωτογραφια με αποτελεσμα κιτρινικοκκινες φωτογραφιες  αν εχει στο αυτοματο το white ballance
αλλιως θα πρεπει χειροκινητα να το ρυθμιζει καθε φορα για να πετυχει τον σωστο χρωματισμο

τοτε τι το χρειαζονται το φλας οι φωτογραφικες μηχανες
(επαγγελματιας φωτογραφος)

----------


## musiker

ξανά τα ίδια μου κάνει πλέον. ενώ ξεκινά δεν ανοιγει ο φακος...
την ΕΛΥΣΑ! οπότε ανοίγω νέο θέμα αν για πληροφόρηση από εκεί...
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=60486

----------

